# Trees with Personalities ...



## Mohain (Jun 8, 2007)

Perhaps it's just me but don't you think that trees seem to have personalities? I don't think you'd want to get to know either of these two guys very well though  












Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## PNA (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice shots..... I like the first one because of the sky.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 8, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Perhaps it's just me but don't you think that trees seem to have personalities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey Mohain. This one looks like it is flipping me the bird! :mrgreen: 

Interesting lighting! BRAVO!


----------



## SlimD80 (Jun 8, 2007)

Really like the first one!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 8, 2007)

I like that not only is there the drama you promised but the composition is right where it should be well done.


----------



## LeighAnn (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in on liking the first one best. Nice work, Mohain


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2007)

For those that know LOTR, that first one is seriously Entish. I guess like people, trees are going to reflect the environment they have grown in.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> For those that know LOTR, that first one is seriously Entish. I guess like people, trees are going to reflect the environment they have grown in.


 
Haha, yes. He's even got arms 

DigitalDiva, I'll have a word next time I see him  

Thanks for the comments folks :mrgreen:


----------



## GlendaleViper (Jun 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful shots. Great colour, composition and focus/DOF. Gorgeous, in an eerie way.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 8, 2007)

Fantastic captures.  The first one looks like it could come alive and reach out and grab you.


----------



## Ramy (Jun 8, 2007)

Great picture! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Olympus8MP (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> For those that know LOTR, that first one is seriously Entish. I guess like people, trees are going to reflect the environment they have grown in.



Haha! The first thing I thought when I saw the title was Ents! :mrgreen:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 8, 2007)

great eye, mo, nice captures too, these are great! :thumbup:


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 8, 2007)

Your photos just stun me...wow...


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 8, 2007)

Both shots are fantastic in every way !!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jun 8, 2007)

Very Nice Photographs!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jun 8, 2007)

I like the first one. It's like something I would see in a scary movie. Great job!


----------



## Mohain (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the kind comments


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 9, 2007)

Ooh I like them both.    I'm a big fan of creepy tree photos


----------



## Twig (Jun 9, 2007)

I love them! The trees look wicked and so does the sky.


----------



## Vaporous (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done:thumbup:


----------

